# My Golden has histiocytic sarcoma



## Mr. Bojangles

We just got back from the oncologist who told us that he has early stage disseminated histocytic sarcoma. We noticed that he wasn't himself about 3 weeks ago. He wasn't eating foods he usually ate, he was lethargic and had diarrhea. It took a while to get the diagnosis, but here we are. Untreated, they give him 2-4 months. With chemotherapy, they give him up to 6 months and with an immediate splenectomy followed by chemotherapy, they give him the possibility of 8-10 months. I just don't know what to do. I am crying so much as I type this. I just can't see putting him through a fairly big surgery then chemotherapy for the hopes of a couple more months. I want to just enjoy the time I have left with him and give him the best life possible for whatever days he has left. I feel so empty now - I don't know how to get through the next few weeks or months. I just want to spend every minute with him. Any words of advice or encouragement would be appreciated.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Welcome. I hope that some of our members who have had dogs undergo splenectomy and chemo will chime in. Dogs recover from surgery and handle chemo in much different ways that humans. Most dogs do very well with chemo and don't suffer the side effects that humans do. That said, every case is unique and you will need to weigh all the options for your dog and family. Do know that you will get tons of support here, no matter what you decide. It's such a sad and scary time, but try to remember that he doesn't know he's sick or what the future holds. He just lives in the minute and your love and attention is what he craves the most. So, do the best you can to live in the moment with him. Hugs to you and ear rubs to Mr. Bojangles.


----------



## LibertyME

Going through this right now with Libs... 
Know that I personally support your decision no matter which way you choose to go.

I understand that for some....they just cant sit back and do nothing and I respect that...but for me and my dog, Ive chosen to let nature takes its course and promised her that I will not let her suffer. That when her quality of life starts to decline I will release her. It is so heartbreaking to consciously have to make such a decision. I have been blessed to take her on trips...spoil her with her favorite treats...offer extra long belly rubs...splurged on extra toys, even take her in the ring one last time. Not all are so lucky.


----------



## Angelina

*So sorry you are going thru this...*

I know I will be going thru it eventually with my older girl unless she is taken away some other way, it is so hard to outlive our pets and unfortunately our 'price to pay' for their love. I wrote this a while ago and I hope you don't mind me sending it to you as it fits.
*****************
*I try to avoid the sorrow*
I try to avoid the sorrow
I know must soon be mine
And keep you around a bit longer
But can see the pain in your eyes

I try to avoid the heartache
The price I will pay for your love
Instead you suffer in silence
And look to me for your daily rub

It is time to transfer your aches
From your body and bones to my heart
To give you the gift of relief
In hopes you will have a new start

Go now my love and be free
Run like you did as a pup
I’ve taken your suffering and pain
And put it inside my own cup

My heartache and sorrow reminds me
Of the wonderful days we have had.
The strength of our love and kindness
Is why I must now be so sad

I would not have missed this feeling
Even with the heartache it brings
I was blessed to have you in my life
The memories of you over mere things.

*******************
I agree with the above that they live in the here and know, and do not know they are sick, and you can spoil them rotten while they are on earth with you. Many hugs to you and your family; so sorry for this awful news. Kimberly


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so saddened and sorry to read your post. It is heart-wrenching to hear such words from the vet. It's a tough position for the human- to grieve but not scare or worry the dog. I do believe, from my own experiences in losing 3 goldens to cancer, that they do "know" on some level, and there is a natural process to death for a dog. They do not seem to fear death the way we do, and will still play and wag as long as they are not in pain. It is anguishing and wonderful at the same time. For me, not letting my dog suffer on my watch was paramount in sorting through options, and I just couldnt envision the actual surgery/ recovery/ chemotherapy when there was no hope of a cure. Steak, kisses, toys, and then a brave goodbye was my choice, and I have never regretted that choice. I spent a fair amount of time dreading the actual day, but I found it was strangley peaceful, with a hush and majesty in the moment. Nothing scary happened and my goldens were not afraid. It takes all your guts and love to see a golden through the end of life, and I am so sorry you are facing it. Some forum dogs have done beautifully with chemo, and I wish you peace in making this difficult decision on a course of action. Keep us updated.


----------



## Sally's Mom

That is such an insidious cancer. I had to make a life and death situation with my Laney when her splenic tumor ruptured and she was dying in front of me. The oncologist said with just a splenectomy she would live 2 more months. With a splenectomy and chemo, she would live maybe 6 months. Because at that moment she would die without intervention, I euthanized her. I think everyone needs to make the decision that is right for them and their dog. There is no "correct" answer here. Do not feel guilty whatever you decide to do. All of my best wishes.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have no advice, just best wishes and good thoughts for you. Whatever you decide will be the right decision. Trust your heart.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so sorry that your golden got this diagnosis. I noticed that you live in Chicago and wondered if you considered coming to the University of Wisconsin Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital (VMTH) in Madison for a consult/second opinion. The oncology staff here is first rate, very kind and really up to date on the most current modalities, as well as investigational drugs and trials. Our first golden, Paul, had cancer treatment there for 2 years and without the VMTH he wouldn't have lasted more than 3 months after diagnosis.

Please let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'm sorry you've found your way to this wonderful community via such terrible news, but I would like to say welcome regardless. 

We will be here for you no matter the decision you make.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry to hear Mr. Bojangles has cancer. I am not familiar with the type of cancer he has but it sounds very much like the hemangiosarcoma diagnosis of my two Bridge Boys. In the first case we let our Beau go on the surgical table during his splenectomy because the surgeon told us it was so widespread he would barely survive the week. Our Barkley was fortunate because no spread was seen during his surgery. He recovered almost immediately from his splenectomy, to my total surprise. It took a week to get the cancer diagnosis and we struggled with options. My husband and Barkley's vet wanted to try at least one round of chemotherapy, I had concerns that he might suffer. We decided to try one round and take it one day at a time. He sailed through all the treatments without any problems and fully enjoyed every meal and every walk. It changed my opinion about how dogs handle chemotherapy. Every dog is different and every situation is different and there are no right or wrong answers. No matter what you decide just be sure to love him, cherish him and stay positive in front of him.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Hugs to you and your golden baby. I'm so sorry that you're going through this... I understand the difficult choices and the shock of being given a terminal diagnosis. 
Not too long ago, we found out our 9 y/o Rosie has a heart hemangiosarcoma. Our prognosis was 24 - 48 hours if we did nothing and up to 4 – 6 months if we did something. We decided to go with the chemo (two rounds so far). In contrast, I lost my last golden Joy to bone cancer in 2006. I chose not to do surgery or chemotherapy with her. I don't regret either choice - different situations, different dogs. You have to make the choice that’s right for you, your dog, and your situation. 

Truth be told, I was hesitant to try chemo because of what I’ve seen in humans, so our choice with Rosie was a bit odd. Our oncologist explained that dogs get a smaller dose, so many of them have no side effects at all. Rosie's cancer is also terminal and the chemo won’t cure it. But, it has shrunk the tumor, stopped it from spreading so far, significantly decreased the complications she was having, and made it so her good days far outweigh her bad days. Honestly, you wouldn’t know she’s sick if we didn’t tell people. She naps, plays, barks at the birds, and is her usual goofy self most of the time. Each dog and situation is different though. 

No matter what you do, it will be the right choice. I completely understand wanting to spend every last minute cherishing and spoiling them and have found myself doing the same thing. Hugs to you both. I'm so sorry that you're going through this right now.


----------



## KiwiD

So very sorry to hear about your boy. Our Maddie had what was suspected to be hemangiosarcoma of the spleen (this was later confirmed) and had a splenectomy that same night. Our vet encouraged chemo, we opted not to go with it. She survived 112 good quality days when the expected survival w/no chemo was 19-65 days. We wanted her to enjoy each and every day she had left, and she did. 

Thinking of you...it's such a tough decision and ultimately a very personal decision but whatever that decision is, it will be the right one for you and your boy.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry to hear about your boy. My Reno, who is 11, underwent a splenectomy. on June 13...4 days later he was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. Our vet told us that without treatment, he would be with us for 1-2 months and with treatment, maybe 6 months. Naturally we were devastated. We weren't sure what to expect with chemo so we elected not to do it. I just wanted him to be himself and enjoy his last few months doing whatever it was he wanted to do. In any event, this past Tuesday Reno was 3 months post op and he is doing great. We just keeping enjoying him!!!!

Like some of the other posters have said, you have to do what you think is right for you...that's all that matters.

Please give your boy a hug from my crew.....


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Thank you so much everyone for your responses. I've cried reading through each and every one of them and I appreciate the kindness, advice and compassion you have for this total stranger and his dog. We've contacted the Univ. Of Wisconsin facility for a second opinion and have an appointment for Weds. of next week. I'm still not sure I want to do a major surgery and chemotherapy, but I'm more open to it and will also listen to what the second opinion is. Thank you all again for being here to listen and advise.


----------



## ggdenny

When you go to the UW facility in Madison please ask for either Dr. Ruthann Chun or Dr. David Vail. They are awesome and helped us so much with Paul. Tell them Paul Denny's parents sent you 

If you'd like I'd be more than happy to visit with you at the VMTH during your visit - I work just blocks away on campus. Good luck.

garry


----------



## Karen519

*Mr. Bojangles*

I am so very sorry to read about Mr. Bojangles. I will pray for he and you.
Whatever decision you make will be the best for him.
So many of our members have been down this road.


----------



## amy22

I am so sorry you and your boy are going through this. Praying for you all. 
As far as what to do....I think your heart will tell you...


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

I posted something in the Grief Support forum. I hope some of you can read it and offer advice. i didn't want to double post it here. 

Garry, thanks for your offer. That is so nice of you. I don't really want to pull you away from your work, but if you let me know how to contact you (my email is [email protected]), we can call you if we need help with things.


----------



## BayBeams

Mr. Bojangles... 
I had a wonderful rescue golden boy named Mr. Beaujangles who had osteosarcoma. I made the decision for him to live his remaining days in joy and when his time was near to let him go. It was a very difficult choice but one that I do not regret to this day.
Please share about your Mr. Bojangles. I shared Beau's story about his life and journey and it was so helpful to me when the time came to have to let him go. I felt like I had the support of the entire forum as we dealt with the ups and downs of the dreaded cancer diagnosis.
I, too, sought the advice of a second opinion and researched all the facts and options. Doing so helped me to realize the decision I chose.
I am so sorry you are having to go down this road. Please know my thoughts are with you. Peace to your heart in the upcoming decisions you make.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I wonder a lot about what I would choose if faced with the same situation. Sitting here NOT facing it is a completely different thing, but I always think I would let nature take it's course. But then, if I could have just one more day...I don't know.

I'm sending you prayers and hugs for this difficult decision. I'm sorry anyone has to make this decision for their beloved furbabies.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Bo had a great day yesterday. He went to a doggie social at a local day care center that has a great outdoor pool for the dogs. He chased balls and splashed around and had a good time . When he got tired he came over by me and rested. We went home and he went to sleep for a while. Then we went out for a walk and he even got to go to a party at one of the nieghbor's houses. He got a lot of attention!

I know there are some harder days ahead, so it is so great to see him having fun and being a dog now. He is still mostly himself. Aside from getting tired easily, he is still pretty bright and happy, especially when he's outside and around people and other dogs.


----------



## Karen519

*Bo*

So glad that Bo had such a wonderful and fun day!
Make sure you take lots of pics!!


----------



## BayBeams

Mr. Bojangles said:


> Bo had a great day yesterday. He went to a doggie social at a local day care center that has a great outdoor pool for the dogs. He chased balls and splashed around and had a good time . When he got tired he came over by me and rested. We went home and he went to sleep for a while. Then we went out for a walk and he even got to go to a party at one of the nieghbor's houses. He got a lot of attention!
> 
> I know there are some harder days ahead, so it is so great to see him having fun and being a dog now. He is still mostly himself. Aside from getting tired easily, he is still pretty bright and happy, especially when he's outside and around people and other dogs.


Thanks for sharing Bo's day with us. I am hoping you have many more adventures with him to appreciate. Take each day one at a time.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

We first noticed something was wrong when Bo wouldn't eat his dog food. That was our first clue. It's strange now. He has an appetite - if we give him the right foods. He normally loves chicken, but this morning he wouldn't eat it. But I gave him some string cheese and he wolfed it down. He also ate a lot of Natural Balance dog food (the kind that looks like a big sausage) - I cut it up and use it as treats. He wouldn't eat sliced ham or turkey today, which is unusual. I don't know if I should be worried. It's not like he won't eat. It's just hard to figure out what he'll want at any given time. Meal time is always a bit of guesswork, going through several options before we find what he'll eat and make sure he gets enough. He also seems to love bread, croissants and scones, although I worry about giving him too many carbs. I also find that he won't eat a big meal. We tend to give him a little bit throughout the day. He still looks good and seems pretty good. He doesn't seem to be declining at all yet. I just want to make sure he is eating enough to keep him strong.


----------



## Karen519

*Bojangles*

Mr. Bojangles

I would give him anything he likes to eat.
My Smooch went through a time where she didn't want to eat, and I would give her chicken, treats, I would mix in canned dog food with the dry and then hand feed her.
They thought she might have hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma and when it got hard for her to breathe, we sent her to the Rainbow Bridge.
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Our first sign that something was going on with Rosie was her turning away food or not eating like usual for a few days. Her situation is different though because her tumor ruptured, so she had an acute problem on top of the cancer. She was diagnosed with a hemangiosarcoma on her heart about a week later, and we've been fighting that fight for 6 weeks now. 

Through a bit of trial and error, we found a high energy/low residue canned food from the vet that I give her when she's not too enthused about eating (Royal Canin HE I think). Not my favorite, but she loves it, it keeps her eating, and she doesn't have to eat much to get good calories. She has reliably eaten that for me, even if she's turning away chicken and rice or other things she would normally be excited about. If she turns that away, we let her skip the meal, watch her, and try again later. In the beginning, I fretted about every skipped kibble. Nowadays, I don't get too worried about her missing a meal or two. In my book, she has cancer and is entitled to skip lunch if she's just not feeling it. I start getting concerned when she's turned down food for the whole day. I will say though that she has not lost 1 pound in this whole ordeal, even with skipped meals, diarrhea/soft stools, and changes in diet. That may be related to the biscuits my husband and I keep sneaking her when the other isn't looking though  

Canned food is the one thing that will get Rosie to eat in most situations. It sounds like Mr. Bojangles is being more finnicky than our girl is. Is there one food that he has eaten no matter what that you know he tolerates well or one thing food he historically gets really excited about? 

I would be a bit careful enticing him to eat with too many different foods or giving too many human foods unless they're normally in his diet because you may give him soft stools or diarrhea and then you won't know if it's a symptom that his condition is declining or if he's just not tolerating the mixing of food. I tell you that from experience. I loaded Rosie up on Blue canned food because she was refusing food and it was the only thing I had available that she was the slightest bit interested in. As a result, she had to miss chemo because she got diarrhea. The oncologist was none too happy with me btw. 

Is he having any diarrhea, soft stools, or any other abnormal belly stuff in addition to his funky appetite? Speaking of his belly, does it feel bloated at all? Has this new appetite issue been constant since he started to get sick? If this is the "new normal" I would encourage you to find some type of canned, dry, or homemade food that he gets excited about that you can consistently feed. 

I'm so sorry that you are going through with this. I'm thankful for each and every day that I get to have with Rosie and adore the moments when she's her "normal" self (thankfully most of the days so far). I wish you the same string of really great days with Mr. Bojangles!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Hi all. Checking in from Madison, WI. We took Bo for a consultation at the Univ. of Wisconsin Veterinary Center. We met with Dr. Chun, one of the board certified oncologists. Unfortunately, there was no good news. His diagnosis and prognosis remain the same. She recommended the splenectomy followed by chemo. She said, as an oncologist, she is biased towards treatment, but that she wouldn't judge any decision we made. She said that, as far as surgery goes, the splenectomy is fairly simple and that most dogs recover quickly and fully from the surgery. She also said that chemo is well tolerated in most dogs, that 40-50% of dogs have low level diarrhea or vomiting, but beyond that there are few common side effects. Of course, even with treatment, his life expectancy is still only 8-10 months. And there are no guarantees - these are statistical estimates only. On the vets suggestion, we bought Bo a strawberry ice cream cone on the Univ. of Wis. campus and he really enjoyed it. I have a really cute video of him slurping it. I'll try to post it on YouTube when I get back.


----------



## ggdenny

This may not be helpful in making a decision, but I'll write about my experience with Paul at the VMTH. Paul's cancer began in the thyroid and his symptoms were coughing and a little lethargic. Our initial vet (who should have caught the gigantic mass in the first place!) performed a biopsy on Paul and totally butchered him. It took 3 weeks for Paul to recover. In that time we got a referral to the VMTH. The very first appointment with them was like day and night. The staff was so knowledgeable, friendly and supportive. They got Paul on a trial chemo regimen and within weeks his tumor had reduced enough to be surgically removed. The surgery was text book. They got all of the tumor with clear margins, and his recovery only took 4 days before he was back to his usual self! The VMTH has board certified oncologists, surgeons and anesthesiologists - all of which made a HUGE difference in Paul's care. Because of the VMTH, the trial chemo drug and the surgery Paul lived another 18 months before succumbing to pneumonia and his quality of life had become poor. We made the decision to send him to the Bridge. When we did all of the oncologists, radiologists and vet tech staff at the VMTH stayed with us as he was put to sleep. I've never seen so many people crying in my life. The last thing we gave him to eat on the way to the VMTH was some frozen, full-fat chocolate custard 

All of this is to say that prognosis stats can't be fully trusted. Paul's initial prognosis was 4-6 with chemo and surgery. He lived another 18 months because of such great care, and I believe his own determination to live.

As you know, I wish the best for you and Bo, and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Depends on the type of cancer as to how well chemo puts the dog into remission. Histiocytic sarcoma is very aggressive and frequently at first presentation looks like something else. I have friends who are veterinary oncologists and my stepmom is a pediatric oncologist. When my mom was dying and I went every 2 weeks to visit her, I could tell that the pancreatic cancer was winning the battle. My stepmom was in total denial. She insisted that my mom wasn't worsening.... I know what dying looks like... And then it hit me. If oncologists see death in everything they do, they couldn't treat their patients and have hope. I sent a client to the local oncologist for lymphoma. The dog had 11 great months of remission. Then the cancer came back, the owners told the doctor that they needed guidance when it was time, that they didn't want to prolong suffering and the inevitable... He got his last treatment on a Monday afternoon and passed away at home after midnight. His owners were very angry, because clearly their dog had lost the battle (stopped eating, diarrhea, etc) and their expectation was that the specialist would know it was time. And a splenectomy is abdominal surgery... and while dogs are so stoic about pain, it is a large abdominal incision...


----------



## Sally's Mom

Dogs do tolerate chemo well. And some do defy the statistics. We had a lab mix client that had osteosarcoma in her leg for probably 2 years, then the owner did amputation. I think she lived for another 2 years post amputation. Certainly not the norm... and clearly a slow growing less aggressive osteosarcoma.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Gerry - what type of cancer did Paul have? Bo has histiocytic sarcoma, which the doctors said was one of the nastiest types. She said several times it is invariably fatal. I keep trying to believe that Bo could beat the statistics, but the vets didn't offer much hope of that, give the nature of HS.


----------



## gold4me

I am glad to hear you have a wonderful place to take Bo with caring doctors. Our Beau(Harbor City Bojangles) had hemangio sarcoma. We ended up just giving him whatever he would eat. We did elect not to do chemo as we had done it once before. It was not easy for our golden and since the outcome was not to extend Beau's life that long we let him have as many good days as possible. It is a very personal choice and with caring and good doctors to guide you with that decision you know what is best for Bo. Many good thoughts going your way!!!


----------



## Laurie

On June 13, my Reno (who is 11 years old) underwent a splenectomy. On June 17, he was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. The vet gave him 1-2 months without treatment and 4-6 months with treatment. We elected not to do treatment. We wanted Reno to enjoy the remainder of his life without complications (not knowing what chemo would bring). 

Last week, Reno was 3 months post op and is doing well. We continue to feed him healthy food, supplement him, exercise him (as much as he can do) and cherish every single day we have with him. Honestly, 3 months ago, I didn't think I'd still have him here with us today. I keep thinking maybe Reno is defying the odds (and pray that he does).

I'm so sorry you're going through this with Bo.....hugs to you and Bo from my crew!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry for what are you going thru. I know it is heartbreaking. Will pray for your Bo to have a lots of good days.


----------



## Karen519

*Mr. Bojangles*

Praying for you and your Bo.
Hold him, hug him, love him, take lots of pictures.
That is what we did with our Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Also, we're taking Bo with us to Dichi Goldens tomorrow since we are in their neck of the woods. They have puppies from Chance and Molly. We haven't yet decided if we're going to bring one home while Bo is still with us, but as long as we are in the area, we thought we'd take the tour. Dick said he was of the opinion that a puppy can lift the spirits of a sick dog. The vet at Univ. of Wis. VMTH said that it depends on the dog. If the dog likes other dogs generally, a puppy can be a good thing, as long as you don't "abandon" the older dog. I know that Bo gets along really well with puppies, more so than older dogs. Just another decision we'll have to make.


----------



## ggdenny

Mr. Bojangles said:


> Gerry - what type of cancer did Paul have? Bo has histiocytic sarcoma, which the doctors said was one of the nastiest types. She said several times it is invariably fatal. I keep trying to believe that Bo could beat the statistics, but the vets didn't offer much hope of that, give the nature of HS.


I honestly can't recall the exact type of cancer that Paul had, but I do remember that it was a very aggressive type. We knew that he would ultimately die from the cancer or its complications: he had aspiration pneumonia quite a bit because of losing muscle tone in his esophagus, but after he went to the Bridge the autopsy showed that the cancer had reoccurred in his abdomen and it was only a matter of time.

My experience is that you will ultimately make the right decision for Bo and yourself. You just have to trust yourself and trust Bo to know what is the right thing to do.

Here for you.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

We just got back to Chicago after our visit to the Univ. of Wis. VMTH and Dichi Goldens. Bo had a really good time. I think he really likes staying in hotels. 

We really enjoyed visiting with Dick at Dichi. They have a very impressive facility there and some gorgeous goldens. We met almost all of them, and it was hard to pick a favorite. Still, I thought Kona was amazing. He is so big...he looks like a giant bear. We met Chance and Molly, the parents of the current litter. Chance is an older male with the personality of a puppy, and Molly is a sweet girl. Seem seemed a bit tired and nervous to meet the new strangers. I think she just wanted to get back to her pups. 

We'll have 5th pick of 7 pups (there were 7 boys and 1 girl, and Dick is keeping the girl). The pups should be ready to come home beginning on 10/31. We have a name picked out, but I won't reveal it until I can post of pic of our new boy. 

We've gotten a lot of opinions on bringing home a puppy while Bo is still with us. In my mind, I think Bo will like it. Both Dick at Dichi and the vets we have spoken to have been supportive of the decision. I know Bo seems to really like puppies, and I trust myself and my wife to give Bo the same love and attention he is used to. I believe the new family member will lift his spirits and help keep him cheery and happy. And I know it will help us get through this awful time. Just being at Dichi with all the beautiful dogs and puppies really made us forget for a few minutes about the sadness we've been feeling the last few days.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry you are fighting cancer with Bo. Maybe he will defy the odds!! Hopefully a new puppy will help. Thoughts and prayers for Mr. Bojangles!!


----------



## BayBeams

When I lost my Beau to osteosarcoma, having my two other dogs helped me through some of the toughest days. 
I hope you have many more happy days with Bo and CONGRATULATIONS on inviting a new puppy to your home.
This sounds like a well thought out plan and a good decision for your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Mr. Bojangles*

Mr. Bojangles

Hoping you have many more good days with your Dear Bo and I am sure all of the puppies will be adorable!!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

here is the ice cream video I promised earlier. This was in Madison on the University of Wisconsin campus. There were two girls in an apartment above the ice cream shop on their balcony looking at Bo and having a great time watching him get his treat.


----------



## GoldenMum

He is beautiful! Here's wishing you many more days of ice cream treats Mr. Bojangles. My thoughts are with you...


----------



## Karen519

*Ice Cream*

Love the video of you and Mr. Bojangles eating his ice cream!! 
I think he loved it!
What a gorgeous boy he is!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bojangles*

Your Bojangles is just gorgeous. How is he doing?


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Karen519 said:


> Your Bojangles is just gorgeous. How is he doing?



Thanks Karen! Bo seems to be doing well so far. He just doesn't have a lot of energy and his appetite is finicky. He doesn't seem to want to eat in the mornings. As the day goes on, he'll start to eat more, but it's a trick to find what he'll want at any given time. 

I miss my playful, mischievous little guy. It use to drive me nuts, but now I'd give anything for him to steal a shoe or try to grab some paper towels from the trash. But when he's inside, he just sleeps. When he's outside, he's better but still walks slowly most of the time (unless we're going to his favorite Bakery for a croissant!).


----------



## Karen519

*Mr. Bojangles*

I share all of your sentiments. I believe my Smooch had a similar illness and I would hand feed her in a.m. and started buying Pedigree canned meat dog food to put on top of her dry. 

Please give Mr. Bojangles a big hug and kiss for me! I wish we could have them forever!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Bo is a such sweetheart. I wish you have a lots of good days with your boy.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Thinking of you and knowing all-too-well the heartache you are living with. I wish I could tell you it gets easier. Prayers are with you and Mr. Bojangles. He's a gorgeous boy. Love him up and spoil him every chance you get!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

My sweet Sophie girl saw Dr. Chun as well at UW-Madison. We loved her, we thought she was great with Sophie. Decisions are so, so hard to make throughout this awful process. I do have peace that we made all of the right decisions for Sophie, but my God, what I wouldn't do to have had better options - an option that would have kept her with us where she belonged. 



Mr. Bojangles said:


> Hi all. Checking in from Madison, WI. We took Bo for a consultation at the Univ. of Wisconsin Veterinary Center. We met with Dr. Chun, one of the board certified oncologists. Unfortunately, there was no good news. His diagnosis and prognosis remain the same. She recommended the splenectomy followed by chemo. She said, as an oncologist, she is biased towards treatment, but that she wouldn't judge any decision we made. She said that, as far as surgery goes, the splenectomy is fairly simple and that most dogs recover quickly and fully from the surgery. She also said that chemo is well tolerated in most dogs, that 40-50% of dogs have low level diarrhea or vomiting, but beyond that there are few common side effects. Of course, even with treatment, his life expectancy is still only 8-10 months. And there are no guarantees - these are statistical estimates only. On the vets suggestion, we bought Bo a strawberry ice cream cone on the Univ. of Wis. campus and he really enjoyed it. I have a really cute video of him slurping it. I'll try to post it on YouTube when I get back.


----------



## Sally's Mom

My Sally Girl had a long month with her cardiac hemangiosarcoma...which of course was not diagnosed until the end... She started to be finicky about dry food, so fed her canned food, then that didn't work, so fed her table food. Finally at the end, gave her Easter ham,Hershey kisses in the wrapper, and pastries from the local Euorpean bakery. That was the day we euthanized her....


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Sophie had scrambled eggs, bacon, and cottage cheese on her last morning. She ate every bite, bless her heart.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Bo isn't eating much today. He had about 2 oz of skirt steak plus a couple dog treats. We've tried everything he usually eats - turkey, string cheese, croissant, his regular dog food....he jsut doesn't seem to want to eat today. Hopefully his appetite will grow as the day goes on. I hate seeing him not eat.


----------



## Karen519

*Bojangles*

Oh, I am sorry he doesn't want to eat.

Would he eat Frosty Paws Doggie Ice Cream? They have it at Jewel-it's next to the people Ice Cream.

I've also given my boys PLAIN YOGURT, 

*not the LIGHT with the aritificial sweetener - that is poisonous!*


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Bo had a rough morning today. He hasn't been eating well lately, and we started him on mitrazapine as an appetite stimulant. This morning he woke up at 4AM and vomited - not a lot of food but grass and stomach fluids. Then he vomited a couple more times around 10AM - mostly stomach fluids and yellow bile. Not sure if it's related to the medication (metrazapine is supposed to have anti-nausea properties) or his illness. He seems very weak and doesn't want to walk very much. He's getting a few visitors this afternoon. I hope it perks him up.


----------



## monarchs_joy

I wonder if he's not eating because he's nauseous? Just a thought and a battle we just went through at our house. I tried everything to get Rosie to eat and she wasn't having it. Turns out her nausea med must have quit and we had to switch to a different one. An hour after getting the new one she was inhaling her food and running around playing. Just an idea.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

monarchs_joy said:


> I wonder if he's not eating because he's nauseous? Just a thought and a battle we just went through at our house. I tried everything to get Rosie to eat and she wasn't having it. Turns out her nausea med must have quit and we had to switch to a different one. An hour after getting the new one she was inhaling her food and running around playing. Just an idea.


What is the name of the med Rosie is on? I'll ask our vet about it. 

Bo is also doing this thing now that looks like a play bow. He's done it a lot today. I think there may be some pressure or something in his abdomen that may be causing him some discomfort. Has anyone seen anything like that before?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Are Bo's gums pale? If so, he may be having an internal bleed and you might want to call your vet. 

I haven't seen a movement like you describe except for when my dogs want to play.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

We just got off the phone with the vet. She said the play bow could be an indication of some discomfort, either some internal bleeding or the enlarged spleen putting pressure on the abdomen. She prescribed a pain medication and told us to keep an eye on him. If he gets worse, they want us to bring him in for an ultrasound.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Rosie was on Metoclopramide (Reglan), but honestly that didn't do a thing for us. She was then on Cerenia, but apparently that can quit working if you take too many days in a row (?). She's now on Ondansetron (Zofran). It would make a lot of sense though that if his spleen is enlarged or there's some bleeding/fluid in his belly that he's not going to want to eat


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

We just got back from the ER. Bo was still doing his bowing/stretching even after we gave him the pain medication. The doctors did an ultrasound to check for internal bleeding, and fortunately there was none. The diagnosis was that his spleen, which is still enlarging, is putting pressure on other organs and causing pain or discomfort. They applied a transdermal patch with some kind of pain relieving narcotic. I'm hoping that it alleviates his discomfort and gets him to eat and be a little more active. If not, I fear he may have only days to weeks. 

I feel so bad for him. He is the sweetest little boy and doesn't deserve any of this (not that any furry thing would). I just hope I'll know when his time has come.


----------



## monarchs_joy

I'm so sorry that you're going through this... hopefully the pain patch will help and he'll be a bit more comfortable. Did the vet have any thoughts on his eating? Thank goodness he doesn't have a bleed or a rupture.

As for knowing when its time, I think you will. I've only had to put two animals down, but for me I stopped thinking about how much I was going to miss them or what life will be like without them to knowing that my friend was suffering, I could help them, and I needed to do it then. It wasn't easy and my heart hurt, but I didn't have doubts. I think the anticipation can be hard and I've had worries about whether we'll know that it's time with Rosie and her heart tumor. I think there's truth to watching how many good days they're having versus bad and then going from there.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I know how your heart is hurting right now--and my thoughts and prayers are with you as you face the hardest decision regarding your Bo. So many of us have gone down this path and it's never easy. HUGS to you and your special boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Mr. Bojangles*

So very sorry to hear about Bo. 

Just love him up and I will pray for him and for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Bojangles*

Praying that you and Bo had a restful nights sleep.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I read the entire thread and my heart hurts for all of you. I'm praying hard for all who have to make the decisions, for all who look for the tiniest glimmer of hope and for all the wonderful Goldens. Forever would be one day too short.

Many prayers and hugs for all of you. :smooch:


----------



## BayBeams

So sorry things are progressing for Bo. It is hard to let them go when we love them so much but because of that love you will make the right decision. For each of us it is different and for each dog the right moment varies. 
Keeping you in my thoughts. <<Hugs>> to you and Bo.

Andrea and angel Beau


----------



## luvbuzz

I went thru hemangiosarcoma with Tazz. He lived about 2 months after the dx. His cancer had already spread to the the lungs when he was diagnosed. His breathing was affected so comfort measures were my only options. I am so sorry you and your baby are going thru this. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Luvbuzz*

Luvbuzz

We lost our Snobear a day after diagnosis, we chose to send Snobear to the Rainbow Bridge, when they found spots on his liver in exploratory surgery and we lost Smooch, she WASN't herself for two weeks. The day we got the diagnosis from the xrays, we chose to relieve Smooch of her suffering and she joined Snobear at the Bridge.
Like many have said, we would not let them suffer.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for your sweet guy to have many good days.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so sorry. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Bo*

Checking in on Bo and you.
God Bless you!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Bo lost his fight this morning. I had told him to tell me when he's had enough, and this morning he told me. He went for a final walk and then he spent his final moments in my arms knowing that he was so so loved. 

It's weird coming home without him, seeing all toys around the house. 

I'm going to come back in a day or two when it's a little easier and tell everyone about Bo's life and share some pictures of my boy. I miss him so much. I wish he could have lived forever. 

I'll never forget the kindness and compassion of the people on this board. It was and will continue to be a comfort to be around (in a virtual world) people like me - people who let these little furry guys just take over their hearts. 

Rest in Peace, Mr. Bojangles. We'll see you again one day and we'll bring your favorite treats.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so sorry--what you did for him was so loving--releasing him from his pain. It will hurt for a long time to come but know he is now free of pain. You will see him again I'm sure.


----------



## Karen519

*Mr. Bojangles*

Mr. Bojangles

I am SO SORRY I know HOW HARD IT IS. Mr. Bojangles is in a better place with my Smooch and Snboear!


----------



## Laurie

I am so sorry for your loss.

RIP Bo.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am truly sorry for your loss of Bo. This morning I was praying for your guy to bounce back and enjoy life for many days. I know how it feels and I know how much it hurts. I am so sorry.
Run free sweet boy, we all miss you.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

I just wanted to add that Bo's last couple of days were fabulous. The fentanyl patch really helped make him more comfortable and he was more himself than he has been in a while. He had more pep in his step, ate a little more and had life in his eyes. He went on several fun walks, went to the burbs to visit Grandma and Grandpa and had a several visitors at home. I am so thankful that he had those times and went out on a high note. Love you, buddy!


----------



## Karen519

*Bo*

So glad that the patch helped Mr. Bojangles!


----------



## Laurie

I'm sorry I may have missed it...how old was Bo?

Again, I'm so sorry for your loss but so happy to hear he had a several good days before his journey to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Bo was just over 5 years old.


----------



## Karen519

*Mr. Bojangles*

I am so very, very, sorry. We are never ready to let them go, but 5 is so young!

Please use us for support and sharing about Mr. Bojangles.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so very sorry. I know how hard this is. Run free, Bo.


----------



## tess

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet Bo.


----------



## Irina

I'm so sorry you lost your young boy. We were terrified when Beam was diagnosed with fibrosarcoma at the age of 5. She survived that, but we lost her 3 years later to hemangiosarcoma. It's awful that these beautiful dogs are so prone to cancer.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

"A good dog never dies. He always stays. He walks besides you on crisp autumn days when frost is on the fields and winter’s drawing near. His head is within our hand in his old way." ~ Mary Carolyn Davies
I am very, very sorry.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for your loss of Mr. Bojangles. My thoughts will be with you as you mourn the loss of your boy Bo.


----------



## BayBeams

I am so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.

I am sure my Beau is showing your Bo the best places to explore across the bridge.

Peace to your heart...


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. I'm gonna start working on "Bo's Story" pretty soon. I hope you all will enjoy that. I know I'll love putting it together.


----------



## Sally's Mom

So sorry. They are in a better place when we let them go. You will grieve for a long time. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm just seeing this and am so so sorry. 5 is just way too young. Godspeed sweet sweet boy. And hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

I just posted a tribute to Bo with a ton of pictures in the Rainbow Bridge section. I hope you will enjoy reading it and looking through the pictures as much as I enjoyed creating it. He was such a great little guy. I miss him so much and can't understand why he was taken from us so quickly.

Here's a link to the tribute post:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge/104406-life-times-mr-bojangles.html


----------



## hmj

I'm new to this forum too, and I unfortunately just went through this with my 6 year old golden who passed in July (her first tumor was under her arm and then everywhere else). I know the pain and I just wanted to say I'm sorry and I hope that the wonderful memories you have will keep him alive in your heart forever.


----------



## Just Me

I am so sorry. We lost an Akita at 1 year old from cancer. Now our 3 year old Golden Boy has these little bumps on his shoulders and one the size of a pea on his muzzle and a small one erupting on his forehead. Biopsy is scheduled for Wednesday and a week to find out anything. Young vet has not seen anything like this before. She aspirated one of them and looked under microscope and saw no infection but did see some leukocytes but she said they did not look bad, whatever that means.

Did your darling have anything like these? And again, I am so sorry...


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Just Me said:


> I am so sorry. We lost an Akita at 1 year old from cancer. Now our 3 year old Golden Boy has these little bumps on his shoulders and one the size of a pea on his muzzle and a small one erupting on his forehead. Biopsy is scheduled for Wednesday and a week to find out anything. Young vet has not seen anything like this before. She aspirated one of them and looked under microscope and saw no infection but did see some leukocytes but she said they did not look bad, whatever that means.
> 
> Did your darling have anything like these? And again, I am so sorry...


Bo did not have any visible tumors. His cancer started in the spleen and the doctors said it was a disseminated form of the disease, so they didn't see any large masses anywhere - just an enlarged spleen (splenomegaly). I remember the oncologist telling me that the cutaneous cancers (where the growths are on the skin) generally have a better prognosis than when they find cancer in the internal organs. Good luck with your boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just Me said:


> I am so sorry. We lost an Akita at 1 year old from cancer. Now our 3 year old Golden Boy has these little bumps on his shoulders and one the size of a pea on his muzzle and a small one erupting on his forehead. Biopsy is scheduled for Wednesday and a week to find out anything. Young vet has not seen anything like this before. She aspirated one of them and looked under microscope and saw no infection but did see some leukocytes but she said they did not look bad, whatever that means.
> 
> Did your darling have anything like these? And again, I am so sorry...


I'm sorry you are facing this with your 3 year old. That's too young. Please keep us posted on what the biopsy shows.


----------



## leaelise

*Histiocytic sarcoma*

Mr. Bojangles - I was directed to your posts because of the loss of your dog with histiocytic sarcoma. My dog Maxx who is only 3.5 was diagnosed with hystiocytic sarcoma in Dec, speendoctomy, started chemo late Dec lomustine and metronomic protocol of leukeran, piroxicam and doxycycline. He's had 3 chemos, is still happy and unfortunately today I was told the lymph nodes enlarged and 2 additional ones were found with the ultrasound. I know the diagnosis and no cure - were were given 4-6 mos with chemo and he is at the vet now getting chemo via IV - another form since lomustine isn't reducing the tumors. We are so lucky to have our rescue boy Maxx for as long as we can - when we rescued him 2 years ago in Jan he was hw+, worms, underweight, teeth ground down from chewing on rocks for minerals and he has blossomed into the most amazing dog. If there is anything you can share about the disease, your experience and anything else please let me know. I am online here and posted his pics. My email is [email protected] - thank you and I am so sorry you lost your 5 year old golden, we are completely devastated and heartbroken though determined to make his time here the best it can be.... picking him up later after chemo via IV. Thank you. Lea


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

I am so sorry that this awful disease has taken a hold on your boy. 3.5 years old? It just isn't right or fair. I remember exactly how I felt when we got the diagnosis, so I know what you're going through. I wish there was something I could say to make it easier. Unfortunately, as the vet told us, HS is a particularly aggressive form of cancer. 

When Bo was first diagnosed, the oncologist told us we could expect survival for 3-4 months with no treatment and 6-8 months with a splenectomy and chemo. We spent several days trying to figure out what to do. It was a very difficult and very emotional decision. In the end, we decided against treatment and to just make Bo's remaining time the best we could. 

He wouldn't eat very much, so we made a game of trying to find yummy things that would make his eyes a little brighter. We made him eggs, steaks, burgers, chicken, bacon, ham, liver, etc...whatever we thought he might scarf down. 

We spent nearly every minute of the day with him. My wife and I work from home, so we were able to give him constant attention . We have a lot of good (but sad) memories from that period. I still cry sometimes when I remember those times. 

Unfortunately, his condition deteriorated very quickly and one day, when we took him to the vet to replace his fentanyl patch, they ran his blood work and told us it was significantly worse than the last time (only a few days before). She told us we were risking organ failure if we waited much longer . It hit us like a ton of bricks. We knew Bo was close to the end, but we weren't expecting and weren't prepared to say goodbye right then and there. But that's what happened. We decided that we couldn't risk a catastrophic event that would cause suffering or pain. It was an agonizing decision, but actually it wasn't hard to make. We knew it was the right thing to do for our boy. 

I think you are doing the right thing for Maxx in making his remaining time the best you can. You can bet that on some level he knows what you are doing for him and he will repay your love and kindness with his own. The other thing is that no vet knows how much time he has. Our vet told us 3-4 months, and Bo made it about 1.5 months. She also told us there have been cases where the patient survived over a year. I don't say this to give you false hope but so that you don't live with a countdown calendar in your head. Live every day to the fullest with Maxx. There will be good days and bad days. Take advantage of the good days and do whatever fun activities that Maxx can handle. On the bad days, recognize that all he needs is love and attention from you. 

I also think that our dogs can sense our emotions and draw from our energy. He doesn't know what it is happening to him, and that's a blessing. But if you are sad and fearful, Max will pick up on that and it can bring him down. We cried A LOT, but when the emotion got to be too much, we tried to make a point of going in another room to let it out. We did our best to not let Bo see how upset we were. Did it make a difference? Who knows? But we wanted him to know only happiness in his final days. 

I'll email this to you as well so I can be sure you will see it and so that you'll have my email. I wanted to post it on the forum also so that others facing this disease can see it as well. If you have any questions or just want to unload, feel free to email me. I check email often and will get back to you quickly. 

I am so sorry you have to go through this. It is a life-changing experience. I just wish you and Maxx many happy days together. You are so lucky to have each other.


----------



## Karen519

*Lea*

Lea

You know I am praying for Maxx!! I saw your post on facebook!


----------



## leaelise

Kyle,

Thank you so much. I am sending you a separate email. I truly appreciate the support and kind words. I am sorry you had to deal with the devastation of losing your boy Bo. Unfortunately with this diagnosis it so rapidly advances that there is no preparation to prepare yourself for the outcome (not that you ever could at any age or any advanced notice). We love our boy Maxx - he is such a sweet amazing boy and we will cherish every minute with him. I get upset and cry but try to keep that away from him or make it rare since I am determined not to wallow in my own sadness of seeing him with an incurable disease but celebrate his life and the journey - albeit short- that we've had with our boy. I just don't want him to suffer - for now he is in great spirits and happy but struggling with the decisions about continuing knowing the eventual fate and wanting to have him happy, content and not suffering-


----------



## Karen519

*Lea*

Lea

My heart and prayers go out to you and Maxx.
I know you will treasure every day and take lots of pictures!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

To everyone who has ever lost a golden to histiocytic sarcoma... I am so very sorry for your loss. 

We got word today. On the positive side it was subcutaneous and we caught it early.... on the negative side it's know to be pretty aggressive and we can only hope that the doctor got it all. 

I'm afraid that I'm in stage #1.... denial. I think you all know what it going through my mind tonight. "This can't be happening to her, she's only 8. She seems perfectly healthy. Maybe we caught it in time." 

Need some time to process this information.


----------



## Kita

Hi I have a 7 year old Golden Retriever. She had her spleen remover last Thursday and on Tuesday this week we were told that the tumour was Histiocytic Sarcoma, the spleen weighed about 1kg. We have been told her life expectancy is around 2 weeks. we now have to decide when she will go to sleep. I don't believe in giving her chemo etc to may be get a few more days with her. We need to do what is best for her and not us. My heart is broken I lost my youngest sister only last month to aggressive cancer. Now our beloved dog. I don't know which way to turn all I know is that our dog must come first. I know it is not easy to make this type of decision but I can not see her suffer or be drugged up. Life can be hard. I hope you find it in your heart to do the right thing for you and your dog. God Bless you both.


----------

